

Mark Cuban: Google is Learning the Reality of Free? - kungfudoi
http://blogmaverick.com/2009/07/07/google-is-learning-the-reality-of-free/

======
tvon
I suspect this is more of a case of Google gaining mindshare with Apps before
charging for the service than it is an example of Google making any sort of
shift in strategy.

~~~
steveklabnik
This was a total accident, where they were testing some new stylesheets and
the free one got dropped by accident. It's back now.

~~~
pedalpete
I think it was more of a 'test' than an 'accident'. About a month ago I
couldn't find the free version, and it took a ton of hunting around to get to
it. I suspect they were measuring the drop in app sign-ups, or if people just
would pay.

I'd be surprised if this type of accident would survive a month at google.

